# "Shrill" on hulu



## coyote wild (Mar 27, 2019)

How is there not already a thread on "Shrill"?? Anyone watch it yet??

About halfway through the season. It's excellent. Give it a watch.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Mar 27, 2019)

Just saw an interview with Aidy Bryant talking about the show. I really like her.


----------



## RedShellBlueShell (Mar 28, 2019)

Haven't seen it yet, but: having read Lindy West's memoir, I DEFINITELY have Shrill on my short list of exciting things to watch. It is good to hear that you like it!


----------



## veronikajade (Apr 1, 2019)

I enjoyed it. Kinda cathartic to see so many things I've experienced so accurately depicted in a show.


----------



## DragonFly (Apr 2, 2019)

Everything I have heard is that it is a must see! Now I have to borrow a Hulu account! I also share a Netflix account with a friend that lives 1000 miles away!


----------



## Killexia (Apr 10, 2019)

Does Hulu ever offer their stuff on DVD? I might end up pirating stuff again if they're never gonna put it on something other than streaming.


----------



## Elfcat (Apr 10, 2019)

The LoveBall Giantess and I went for a low-cost commercial membership for the month to watch Shrill. Deciding whether to fallow it till either the next season of it or after the final season of GOT when I might want to finally check out A Handmaid's Tale.

I like how Shrill is going. Lots of people are talking about one episode where there is a big pool party, very evocative of the feeling a lot of women in the community have had at their first NAAFA conference or BBW Bash or local group's pool party. The show is set in Portland, OR, so I have a feeling a goodly number of FatassPDXers were in the cast for this. The choreography was really something for a TV show scene, replete with footage of the "underwater fat thigh forest" and bouncy deckside dancing. It's worth the ride just for that scene, and even more for the energy it gives "our humble narrator" to face off with her healthist boss who chides her for, of course, missing a company health plan enforced exercise event for the party! And that's the only spoiler you're getting from me, there are plenty of plot arcs going which, if you haven't yet seen it, you'll just have to discover for yourself!


----------



## fuelingfire (Apr 11, 2019)

It's worth a watch. I hope there is a second season. My girlfriend actually liked it more than I did.


----------



## Dan DeLeon (May 4, 2019)

I watched it and enjoyed it!

My only previous exposure to Aidy Bryant was her appearance in "I Feel Pretty." She didn't impress me in that comedy. She more than impressed me in "Shrill." 

Love the show! Really loved the _Pool_ episode! And am absolutely intoxicated by AB's shapely stems!


----------



## Yakatori (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Mainegal (May 25, 2019)

how Do people feel about Hulu’s “shrill”?


----------



## DragonFly (May 26, 2019)

I have heard wonderful things! The Hulu I share won’t let me log on, I will report back to discuss when I can see it. I’m excited!!!


----------



## Mainegal (May 26, 2019)

I think you’ll enjoy it, dragonfly- let me know!!


----------



## Mainegal (Jun 17, 2019)

I loved it and hope for more!!!!!


----------



## Emmy (Jun 20, 2019)

as soon as she said "i have big titties and a fat ass, i make the rules" I was like YUP!


----------



## Fantasist (Jun 20, 2019)

I need Hulu. I really want to see this. Heard it’s great.


----------



## DragonFly (Jun 24, 2019)

Arrrggghhhhhhh. I need to watch this... I’m out of things to watch on Netflix and Amazon


----------



## fuelingfire (Jun 26, 2019)

There is going to be a second season too.


----------



## knightmare870 (Jan 15, 2020)

Season 2 starts the 24.


----------



## Emmy (Jan 27, 2020)

watching it now


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 30, 2020)

Aidy Bryant is hot! I like that there are more bbw focused shows coming.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Apr 29, 2021)

Comcast is having watch week starting a couple of days ago so we got free access to Hulu. We jumped in to Shrill two nights ago and have gotten through episode 11 so far. We should be done with Season 2 tonight. Here is my take on it so far:

It's...interesting. The acting is pretty good. The writing feels a little hit and miss. Aidy Bryant is a gem as well as Lolly Adefope. They've touched on a lot of things so far...abortion, fat phobia, full frontal nudity, drug use, family issues, competition between siblings, confronting internet trolls in the flesh. It feels like too much, too fast. It's not quite a drama or a comedy. And like most hybrids, it isn't necessarily "great" at being either one. 

Some folks will definitely identify with Annie, for good or bad. I'll keep watching but I am not going to lie...I cringe at something in almost every episode. Lorne Michaels is one of the executive producers and his fingerprints are all over it. It feels like a bad sketch at times.


----------



## Yakatori (Apr 30, 2021)

ScreamingChicken said:


> ...feels like too much, too fast...


But is that because you're actually binge-watching as opposed to viewing at the originally intended pace?


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Apr 30, 2021)

Yakatori said:


> But is that because you're actually binge-watching as opposed to viewing at the originally intended pace?


After watching 14 episodes (7 hours of programming), it still feels crammed. Almost like an essay (since the show is based on Lindy West's essays it makes sense). With that said , essays are relatively quick and to the point. Much better suited to a movie than a television which needs time to breathe and let things developed.

Maybe they didn't think it was going to go further than first season so they tried to slam everything into the first four episodes.


----------



## Yakatori (May 3, 2021)

ScreamingChicken said:


> After watching 14 episodes (7 hours of programming), it still feels crammed....television which needs time to breathe and let things developed..
> 
> Maybe they didn't think it was going to go further than first season so they *tried to slam everything into the first four episodes.*


But that's not really directly answering my question/concern; after all watching more of it over the course of less time only compounds the compressive effect. Remember, back in the olden-days, we'd have to wait entire week to watch a new episode of anything, we'd otherwise be forced to talk about it around the water cooler for about that amount of time, to really digest if even in anticipation of what's next.

Then again, maybe it's just as fair to say that this new generation of streaming TV is a whole other animal, in terms of giving us this capability to watch a lot all at once, is actually written or created to be viewed or consumed at that pace.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 3, 2021)

Yakatori said:


> But that's not really directly answering my question/concern; after all watching more of it over the course of less time only compounds the compressive effect. Remember, back in the olden-days, we'd have to wait entire week to watch a new episode of anything, we'd otherwise be forced to talk about it around the water cooler for about that amount of time, to really digest if even in anticipation of what's next.
> 
> Then again, maybe it's just as fair to say that this new generation of streaming TV is a whole other animal, in terms of giving us this capability to watch a lot all at once, is actually written or created to be viewed or consumed at that pace.


For me, they are simply trying to cram too much in to a single 30 minute episode. It's like literally watching an essay on the screen. It's hitting you with a message hard and fast with a blunt object. The character development suffers as a result. Maybe if each episode was an hour and things could just be given a chance to breathe. 

After every episode, I caught myself thinking "what the hell did I just watch?'' Perhaps because i get the same vibe from "Shrill" that I got from "The Office" which I dropped after 3 episodes.


----------



## mal57 (May 4, 2021)

I've been holding off because I already have 10 subs to streaming services I don't watch lol but maybe I'll cancel a few and sub Hulu to check this out... My constant gripe with streaming series is the opposite, how they're built for binging and only binging, stretching 90 minutes worth of material over 6-10 hour-long episodes. Think of your favorite movie and how much story they pack in there. Godfather... Chinatown... Pulp Fiction... they'd each be 3 seasons if Netflix produced them. If Shrill has an actual arc with each episode and doesn't linger on sunsets, pointless "character development" and witless chitchat for 10 minutes I'm in.


----------



## Yakatori (May 5, 2021)

mal57 said:


> _...I already have *10* subs to streaming services..._



Seriously? I didn't know there were that many. I only have Netflix, but am starting to get tired of it.

Which are your favorites? Which do you think gives you the most value for how much it costs?


----------



## mal57 (May 5, 2021)

Yakatori said:


> Seriously? I didn't know there were that many. I only have Netflix, but am starting to get tired of it.
> 
> Which are your favorites? Which do you think gives you the most value for how much it costs?


Oh there are more than 10 available though I may have exaggerated with how many I’ve had at one time. Right now I have Netflix, Prime, HBO Max, Disney+, and Shudder (horror) and I’ve been subbed to Showtime, CBS, Cinemax, Hulu, Sundance, and Stars at various times. I usually sub for 1-3 things I actually want to see, find some other stuff and then get tired of it. The trick is to keep track of it and cancel when you’re done so you’re not paying month after month for subs you’re not watching but I’m not very good at that... I’m sure laziness is built into their various business plans. 

So far best bang for the buck seems to be Prime. They have a pretty deep well of content and I order a lot of crap on Amazon so the shipping discounts basically make it free. The trouble with Prime is they offer a lot of pay-per-view movies and shows as well, mixed in with the “free” content, and my tendency is to cave and pay the $4-6 to watch what I want to watch, when I want to watch it... But with the semi-quarantine ending I’m gonna try to improve my habits.


----------

